
Microsoft wants to monopolise games development on PC. We must fight it - Jerry2
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/mar/04/microsoft-monopolise-pc-games-development-epic-games-gears-of-war
======
massysett
This is over two years old.

~~~
TwoNineFive
Two years old but looking more and more correct as time goes on.

I think it's only a matter of time before Microsoft starts to link gaming
features to their store, or doing something else to try and capture/extort
revenue from Valve and other self-distributed games.

~~~
flukus
I'm sure they'll try, but gaming on linux is becoming more and more viable all
the time. I took the plunge 18 months ago, knowing full well I was giving up
access to a lot of purchased games, but in that 18 months a lot of my missing
collection has been ported.

As with so many other things, we as consumers control how much control MS gets
and if more of us refuse to compromise and install windows then non-windows
gaming becomes more viable.

